# Tobacco Harm Reduction lies



## fbb1964 (6/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


>



Outrageous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964 (7/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Outrageous.



these are my thoughts on this. We all know, as actual vapers ourselves, a lot more about actual vaping and the health and financial benefits it gives. Guess what? Most of the health professionals and health officials at govt and NGOs don't or its not in their best interest to appear supportive of vaping at all!

Here in AU the govt official health dept and all the NGOs (Cancer Council, lung foundation, heart foundation and many more) all condone vaping as the same as smoking and extremely dangerous to your health. They are also repeating the lie that nicotine is extremely dangerous to your health. Exactly like they've been paid for and now repeat as parrots instructed by the Bloomberg funded anti vaping propoganda machine operating globally. Why would any doctor or other health professional know any different or risk loosing their practise with the funding they receive from the AU govt or any of the anti vaping propoganda machine organisations funded by Bloomberg? Or risk being exposed as going against the official narrative preached to them that vaping and nicotine are bad for your health?

Especially now with this "cancel culture" social justice warriors mob on social media quick to condone and shut down businesses or having employees fired for saying anything against the formal narrative followed globally? Is it any different in SA with the whole vaping narrative being broadcasted countrywide to the public by the main stream media and NGOs all condoning vaping?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> these are my thoughts on this. We all know, as actual vapers ourselves, a lot more about actual vaping and the health and financial benefits it gives. Guess what? Most of the health professionals and health officials at govt and NGOs don't or its not in their best interest to appear supportive of vaping at all!
> 
> Here in AU the govt official health dept and all the NGOs (Cancer Council, lung foundation, heart foundation and many more) all condone vaping as the same as smoking and extremely dangerous to your health. They are also repeating the lie that nicotine is extremely dangerous to your health. Exactly like they've been paid for and now repeat as parrots instructed by the Bloomberg funded anti vaping propoganda machine operating globally. Why would any doctor or other health professional know any different or risk loosing their practise with the funding they receive from the AU govt or any of the anti vaping propoganda machine organisations funded by Bloomberg? Or risk being exposed as going against the official narrative preached to them that vaping and nicotine are bad for your health?
> 
> Especially now with this "cancel culture" social justice warriors mob on social media quick to condone and shut down businesses or having employees fired for saying anything against the formal narrative followed globally? Is it any different in SA with the whole vaping narrative being broadcasted countrywide to the public by the main stream media and Ngo's all condoning vaping?



Simply put, it's a two toned snake. There are those that sees and knows the difference between smoking and vaping then there's the rest that even if explained to, still believe vaping is smoking and included are the ones that makes money off smoking, like in your article that refuses to acknowledge the health perspective and would still want people to smoke.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

